# Three piece kayak



## FatDan (Dec 30, 2012)

Thinking of getting a kayak for me and my 10 yr old daughter to fish out of never owned one before just wanted some input on the three piece sit on kayaks on the market


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

FatDan,
Welcome to OGF! 

If you're talking about somthing like this:
http://www.easyriderkayaks.com/take-a-part_kayaks.htm
I would NOT recommend it. At $5K you can purchase a lot of kayak...actually, something uder $1500 would be an exceptional kayak.

What's your reasoning for a 3-piece kayak? If it's transportability, there are *many* ways to transport a kayak or kayaks, easily and being in one piece. My concerns for a multi-piece kayak would be leaking and long life durability.

Bowhunter57


----------



## FatDan (Dec 30, 2012)

Looked at bass pro price was 800$. Though I could use as a one or a two person for one person u take out the middle section .I also have a very bad back need to rent a kayak and take it down the Hocking for a day and see if my back can even take it .does it seem to bother your back


----------



## FatDan (Dec 30, 2012)

Sit in or sit on witch one is better on a bad back?For fishing?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

FatDan said:


> Sit in or sit on witch one is better on a bad back?For fishing?


FatDan,
I'd have to say that the SOT kayaks tend to have better seats...especially, when you're talking about the Native Watercraft, Wilderness Systems and Jackson kayaks. There are several videos that will give you a "walk around" on these brands, on YouTube.com.

I'm going to the Dayton Airport Expo, next month to test drive some of these brands, myself. March 9th and 10th there will be an indoor pool there to try them out. I nearly purchased a Native Ultimate 14, for my wife and I, but she's not as interested as she thought she'd be, so I ended up purchasing a single person kayak for myself.
http://www.daytonconventioncenter.com/daytonexpo/

If you're not in a big hurry to purchase one, it would be well worth your time to paddle a few, before making the purchase. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Wait 3 piece sit in kayak? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

rustyfish said:


> Wait 3 piece sit in kayak?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I believe he's talking about the Snap on Top Kayak... You can make it as long as you need..

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Snap...ts&Ntt=kayak&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products







Or this one





Or make a ten person kayak...


----------



## FatDan (Dec 30, 2012)

That's the one that I was looking at what do you guy think about.Thought it would be nice if I am by my self I can take out the center.with my 10yr old put center section back in. But I have never owned a kayak.Just wanted some input from some of you that fish out of a kayak.Any one on OGF have one if so what do you think about it


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i would think the snap together SOT would kill my back. the seat looks like it would be uncomfortable after a short float.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yikes. I dunno.
I know I'm not a fan of tandem kayaking in general. I'd much rather have two decent kayaks than a good tandem.
For the record, my youngest is a 10 year old girl, and she's been kayaking for at least 4 years. You'd be surprised how easily a kid can handle their own kayak.

The take apart boat in general...hmmm. I'm not sold on what one thing it does really well; except the ability to take it apart.
I think you'd be much happier with two kayaks, or one good canoe.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm not sold on what *one thing it does really well*; except the ability to take it apart.


It's the only kayak that can do this:


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow I had not seen the sit in model of this before the idea seems nuts. I would assume its just a sit on top kayak with a shell that wraps around you?


----------

